# High value treats? What do you use with great success?



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

High value treats for Rookie include: cheese, dried liver, and chicken. I give him hot dogs on occasion, but Rookie doesn't consider them high value treats. I don't cook them. I just cut them up into tiny pieces. The thing I don't like about using hot dogs is that it's harder to get the smell off your hands than it is with other treats.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine value any treats they don't get on a regular basis. It could be a piece of cheese, a spoonful of mashed potatoes or cream cheese or sour cream (they're not picky!), a strawberry or raspberry... usually I'll just dig through my fridge and find something for em LOL


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

For Selli, high value treats are usually what the other person has!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

The absolute ultimate is homemade liver cake for my dogs. It's basically liver, flour, egg and garlic whizzed in a blender and baked for about 10 minues...gross to make but never fails!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I cheat, I buy liver treats - dogs love 'em


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Freeze dried liver treats!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

cheese, uncooked hotdogs, liver treats, and my dogs really like lamb stuff (lam lung, tripe, trachea).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I usually always have a few bags of Zukes Mini Naturals on hand in case I don't have any time to prepare (or forgot the night before). I also use those Natural Balance rolls and cut them into cubes. When I do prepare food I like to cook pre-made sirloin burgers. They are really easy to cook/boil then slice into cubes. Also I will also boil chicken breast. One thing you can do is boil a few at a time and stick them in the fridge for a few days and slice them as you need them.

If I am going to a class or somewhere where there is a LOT of distractions I always take a mixed bag of the above treats.

For agility trials I also bring a few blueberries or a bananna and give the kids each a slice after a run. They LOVE that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, but those mashed potatoes and sour cream sure make a mess of your pockets during obedience class 



missmarstar said:


> Mine value any treats they don't get on a regular basis. It could be a piece of cheese, a spoonful of mashed potatoes or cream cheese or sour cream (they're not picky!), a strawberry or raspberry... usually I'll just dig through my fridge and find something for em LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now that's a fact! Also whatever toy someone else is squeaking....




Selli-Belle said:


> For Selli, high value treats are usually what the other person has!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> yeah, but those mashed potatoes and sour cream sure make a mess of your pockets during obedience class



LOL Oops!!  I just meant that's what I use in my house when I'm trying to really get their attention or when doing training stuff in my backyard.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you want REAL high value (but messy!) you can boil chicken hearts and gizzards!

There's also a product called Great Bail - a liver product.

I sometimes go to Smart and Final and get a package of roast beef! That's great for jackpotting recall training! Normally we use cheese, hot dog and Natural Balance (the roll). Quiz will eat anything. In the summer he works for the stems off my strawberries.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby has lambs liver cooked/dried out and sprinkled with garlic powder it really stinks but it does the job
I have a recipe for liver cake but I am still working up to liquidizing the liver, gross

Rubes also likes chicken, cooked ham and cheese , we use grated cheese to give her medication we just squash it round her tablets and she just wolfs them down


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you ever tried nuking the chicken hearts and gizzards? You can nuke the moisture right out of food. You can also bake the juice right out of it too.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby isn't very food motivated at all, so things considered high value to most dogs, he'll scoff at. I think he likes brie cheese and dried duck breast the best. Yeah, I know. Spoiled brat. I've actually given up trying to teach him anything new for now. Maybe I'll try again once he's neutered next year. Good excuse to be lazy and not train, though. :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, this is a confession :curtain:

Daisy's recall isn't great but to this day the one thing that will bring Daisy running quicker than anything is "Wanna hotdog?"


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hot dogs!! Bridger actually responds better to his kibble than purchased dog treats when on walks (hot dogs reserved for "special stuff")


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I wish Tysen would respond to his kibble....no joke but he spits out his kibble and treats like Zukes...he would rather work for a tennis ball or stuffed toy, toys he doesn't get to play with very much.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

My two just love PLAIN meat treats, but my favorite for training are the jerky because they're soft & super strong smelling. Too many treats out there contain additional ingredients other than just plain meat, which is what's ideal for canines & felines.

Freeze Dried Duck Hearts
Freeze Dried Turkey Giblets
Freeze Dried Wild Alaskan Salmon
Dehydrated Turkey-Wild Venison Jerky
Dehydrated Wild Game Jerky (Venison/Buffalo/Elk)
Dry Roasted Venison Lung


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Have you ever tried nuking the chicken hearts and gizzards? You can nuke the moisture right out of food. You can also bake the juice right out of it too.


I make hot dog discs that way too! I cut the hot dogs quite thin crosswise, and put them on a paper towel on a plate and nuke them to death. They are hard and crispy, but the dogs love 'em and they dont smell and are great for in the pocket. LOL. 

And yeah, our dogs know what "hot dogs" means, so we've had to have a bit of a code... they're refered to as H.D.s in our house. 

Good luck, BJ


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

SPAM, SPAM and more SPAM... my guys (and every other dog I've encountered) go NUTS for the stuff!! It's really disgusting to prepare (sorry if I'm offending anyone who actually eats the stuff...) but you just let the whole piece of meat plop out of the can and then cut it into cubes... I put in on a piece of paper towel in the microwave for about 30 seconds, just to get the sliminess out of it... but then put it in baggies in the fridge...they LOVE it


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> the one thing that will bring Daisy running quicker than anything is "Wanna hotdog?"


Mira's "puppy raiser" has something she calls the hot dog recall. She just yells HOT DOGS! And always gives them one. :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, this is a confession :curtain:
> 
> Daisy's recall isn't great but to this day the one thing that will bring Daisy running quicker than anything is "Wanna hotdog?"



Half the time the only thing that gets Sam to come running full speed inside from the backyard is "wanna cookie?"


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

haha ours is "wanna treat"?? Otherwise, I'm totally ignored...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I love hot dogs nuked, too! I like them crunchy. My two have pretty good recall, but if Tucker isn't moving fast enough my husband yells, "Treat." Speed lightening that boy is!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Mira's "puppy raiser" has something she calls the hot dog recall. She just yells HOT DOGS! And always gives them one. :


That's funny, the hot dog recall :bowl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So Tally's ultimate high value treat, discovered yesterday, is so high value it makes him a mental case instead of his usual bombproof self: It's that Kraft Easy Cheese- just a teeny dab on a fingertip is like Tally catnip. My vet said it was her secret to why her puppies always shine so much in our training classes, but I didnt believe her. Now, I do! It's actually so high value to Tally that I cant use it; he was beside himself over it. He's less into steak, for gosh sakes. What is in that stuff???!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been lucky with Gunner by using a "clicker". I click it a couple times and he comes running because he knows he is getting a treat. Just a few minutes ago he was outside chewing on a bully stick and I wanted him to come in the house. I clicked it twice and he came flying to the back door. Don't know if it will work everytime but so far so good. I'm glad to learn of the different treats all of you use.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Cooked meat of any kind, cut into bits, hot dogs, cheese, sometimes if I'm 'bad' they'll get rollover cubes but not very often (it's a soft food in a tube sold here, firm enough to cut up for treats). Usually I just grab whatever I can, but as it warms up I'll have to start keeping more of a stash in the freezer - I just fill up a container and put it in the training bag before I go.

Lana


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny loves the free sample bags of cat or kitten chow. We pick one up when ever we can. They are tidbit sized and easy to handle.

Other high value treats are hot dogs (in tiny pieces) mixed in with Rice Chex cereal so she's not getting a lot of high fat stuff. Also regular dry cat food, regular toast cut in smallish pieces. Sometimes I have the deli counter cut a thick slice of turkey and then I cube it into tiny pieces.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

string cheese


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Pizza - it is not that bad for them. My dogs will do anything for pizza. I cut leftover slices of pizza (just cheese, sausage, or pepperoni) into tiny bits.


----------

